# علاج البواسير والناصور والشرخ والدمل والكثير



## وسيط تجاري معتمد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

علاج البواسير والناصور والشرخ والدمل والكثير

بأذن الله تعالى 

مجرب ومضمون 100 % 

والأفضل والأظمن من دون أي عمليات جراحية

مرهم فعال وآمن بأذن الله تعالى

سعر المرهم ( 50 ) خمسون ريال فقط

-------

للطلب الاتصال ( أبو رغــــد )

ج / 0543937300



هذا الاعلان تم نشره ب (40) موقع تجاري 

يحمل نفس العنوان



بقلم ( وسيط تجاري معتمد )

__________________


لنشر اعلانك او طلبك او منتجك في 40 موقع متخصص بالتجارة
مقابل 30 ريال فقط مع ارسال الروابط (40) لك بالمسن او خاص 
[email protected]& 0546719973


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: علاج البواسير والناصور والشرخ والدمل والكثير*

بالتوفيق لك يارب ....


----------

